# My Ruger P95DC 9mm...I love it but...for CC?



## jfrink2

Hi All,

I took my P95 to the range with me on Wednesday of this week and boy was it a reminder of how well this gun can shoot. Lately I have been leaving it behind and renting other guns b/c I'm trying to find a gun for concealed carry. But after this last trip to the range i'm thinking about trying to carry the P95. My concern is the size and weight of it though.

I shot the Glock 26...didn't like it all all (Funny b/c I like the Glock 19). It constantly felt like it wanted to jump out of my hand (This is probably due to the shorter barrel i'm sure. ). And i didn't care too much for the short stubby handle either. 

I wasn't able to test the XD9 SC b/c someone else was hogging it on another lane. I would assume that it feels about the same as the G26 but I could be wrong.

I originally thought about selecting a small, slim 9mm or .380 like the KelTec PF9 or P11, LCP .380, or the Bersa Thunder .380 as my CC gun.

But I'm torn. My job requires me to dress business casual so I will need to wear my gun IWB (except for the weekends). And it would more than likely be worn in a holster that allows me to tuck the shirt.

What would you do in this situation? Would you carry the Ruger P95? Or would you buy a different gun for CC?

Thanks!


----------



## bluehandgun

i have the p95 and feel the same way as you, it is a great gun, but not for CC. after trying many, many smaller sized guns, i chose the glock 26. i put +0 grip extensions on it and it REALLY helps... at first it was "jumpy" like you said, but with a firm grip and the extensions, i am getting used to the added recoil of the smaller gun. the G26 is really starting to grow on me 

i tried the bersa 380 and that did not work out for me. i also tired a ruger lcp and talk about snappy. wow. i am just not comfortable with it.


----------



## Liko81

bluehandgun said:


> I tried the bersa 380 and that did not work out for me.


Elaborate please. How was it unsatisfactory? Too big? Not enough power? Unreliable? The Bersa Thunder 380 is probably the top seller at my local gun range; they have a case with a dozen of em and they turn over stock on those about every week.

More to topic, the P95 CAN be concealed, you just have to work harder at it. Currently it's my only defense-caliber gun, and my only IWB is an Uncle Mike's pancake. 1:00 IWB with a T-shirt over it is actually pretty good concealment for me. I'm also looking at a tuckable holster that'll allow concealment with my normal work clothes (collared shirt and slacks) somewhere between 3:30 and 4:00. You could also go belly band or a concealed shoulder holster.

I agree with bluehandgun that the P95 is not the best choice. They're great range guns and excellent bedside/car pistols, but a slimmer design is generally needed for concealment, which is a big part of why 1911s are so popular for the purpose. Sigs also conceal pretty well, as do compact Glocks and M&Ps. The XD, any size, is a very tall gun that might thwart some IWB carry positions.


----------



## jfrink2

Thanks for the feeback guys. I think my search for my ideal CC gun continues. I haven't had the opportunity to try the G26 with an extension on it. That along with a rubber grip would probably help alot.

What do you guys think about the Kel-Tec options? P11, PF9?


----------



## bluehandgun

the kel-tecs are smaller and will have even more felt recoil then the glock 26. the glock was about as small as i felt comfortable with in 9mm.

i posted some pics comparing my ruger p95 and glock 26 here:
http://www.rugerforum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=28192


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Try a Kahr in 9mm :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck

Be aware that if you thought the G26 was gonna jump out of your hand, DON'T buy a 9mm small keltec. The recoil is worse.

U may wanna look for a 380 possibly - although many 380s are blowback and have about the same recoil as a 9mm, depending on the particular 380.

The Bersa 380 recoil isn't bad at all.


----------



## Mike Barham

The "jumping out of the hand" issue can be resolved with some training and practice. I own both a Glock 26 and a KelTec PF9 and neither is difficult to control, even in fast shooting. I would choose either over any .380 for defense, if I was carrying in an IWB holster. The PF9 is *much* flatter than the 26, however, and will be much easier to conceal under a tucked shirt.

The Bersa is bigger than many 9mms and .40s, which means it is much too big for its power level. If you want a .380, look toward something like the KelTec P3AT, which is easy to conceal in a pocket. In a belt gun, you can use something more effective than a big .380.


----------



## Liko81

Mike Barham said:


> The Bersa is bigger than many 9mms and .40s, which means it is much too big for its power level. If you want a .380, look toward something like the KelTec P3AT, which is easy to conceal in a pocket. In a belt gun, you can use something more effective than a big .380.


I disagree. The Thunder PLUS (double-stacked "wonder-wimp") is a rather large gun for its caliber. The ordinary Thunder 380, single-stacked, is much slimmer and easier to conceal. It is a true pocket pistol. It's also a TDA with safety, similar to many large guns and very unlike the Kel-Tecs. Though sub/ultra-compact (depending on where you draw the line), it fits the average hand much better as well, meaning you have a chance of making accurate rapid shots at 10 yards. It can thus be your main weapon in situations where you cannot carry a compact 9mm/.45.


----------



## Mike Barham

Liko81 said:


> I disagree. The Thunder PLUS (double-stacked "wonder-wimp") is a rather large gun for its caliber. The ordinary Thunder 380, single-stacked, is much slimmer and easier to conceal. It is a true pocket pistol. It's also a TDA with safety, similar to many large guns and very unlike the Kel-Tecs. Though sub/ultra-compact (depending on where you draw the line), it fits the average hand much better as well, meaning you have a chance of making accurate rapid shots at 10 yards. It can thus be your main weapon in situations where you cannot carry a compact 9mm/.45.


The PF9 I have on my ankle right now is smaller in every dimension, and 10 ounces lighter, than the Bersa Thunder .380. Both carry eight rounds. Why in the world should I choose a .380 as my "main weapon" in preference to a 9mm, when the latter gun is smaller, lighter, _and_ more powerful?

You can compare specs yourself: 
http://www.bersafirearmsusa.com/main_specs.php
http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/pf9.html

The PF9 has a smallish grip. I have relatively small hands and it fits mine quite well. It could be bulked up for larger hands if necessary with a Hogue Handall, with virtually no increase in weight. The chance of having to make rapid repeat hits at 10 yards is almost non-existent for a non-LEO civilian, but regardless, I found such hits easy to make the last time I shot my PF9.


----------



## bluehandgun

i think a keltec, ruger LCP, beretta tomcat etc are *true* pocket guns.

bersa 380 and glock 26's *can* be a pocket gun, in the right pocket - a LARGE pocket to be more specific. i have had both guns. the glock 26 and bersa 380 imho are equal when it comes to concealabilty. sure the glock is thicker, but the magazine extension on the regular bersa 380 makes it harder to conceal in a pocket than a glock. i chose the glock 26 over the bersa 380 for a few reasons, 1. size was the same and i got 9mm instead of .380, 2.the glock is more reliable, i had a lot of FTFs with the bersa, the bersa was picky about ammo, 3. the glock is easier to take down, no worries of grips coming loose, parts getting lost in the carpet, or putting the recoil spring back on "just right", 4. mag capacity, the bersa carries 8, the glock 11...*and* i can stick 15 or 33 round magz in my glock 26 if i want to, 5. last but not least, 9mm ammo is cheaper, about $5 cheaper per box/50.

initially the bersa is cheaper than a g26, but the money you save buying a bersa will be spent on the higher ammo cost...


----------

